
Sales Emails from Great Companies - slbenfica
http://www.goodsalesemails.com
======
AznHisoka
What is so great about these? just reading the first few words makes me want
to delete it. Also just because they are great companies doesnt mean their
sales emails are the reason why. You might be copying a dud.

~~~
bassman9000
This.

I'm probably an old dude. Most of these seem cringy and unprofessional. If I
get a professional email with a picture of a dog, as much as I love dogs, I
immediately delete it.

This culture of mixing the professional and personal, of destroying all
boundaries between your work persona and your other personas, is killing the
work environment.

------
Kenji
It's interesting, reading the first line of each one of these emails triggers
a kneejerk reaction in me of wanting to instantly dispose of and delete this
message. Even just reading them on this page! It's a psychological thing, I
guess my internal spam filter gets triggered.

------
petraeus
Best of them all,

Hi, we recently touched base ....

no you didn't you sent me a spam email the day before.

or this one

I'm looking to connect with whoever is in charge of storage, backups and
recovery. Are you the right person?

Please reply and let me know or feel free to forward this email thread to your
colleague.

no, I don't think I will.

------
paulcole
Less interesting when you call it what it is: spam.

------
rwc
Every time this site is shared, there's no discussion.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=goodsalesemails.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=goodsalesemails.com)

~~~
dangrossman
There's not much to spur discussion.

This is a nice looking site, and the idea of collecting the mails different
companies use in one place sounds good on paper. Unfortunately, what they
ended up with is two dozen copies of the same mail:

"Hi __. I'm __ from __, we do __. When do you have time to schedule a chat?".

There's not much to be learned from seeing it repeatedly with different logos
on top.

